

Why I don't use Google Reader anymore - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.posterous.com/why-i-dont-use-google-reader-anymore

======
tocomment
I don't use it because it stopped showing the titles on blog posts. When I
click on a blog in google reader it just shows a bunch of blank lines and I
have to click on each one and open it to read the content.

Google really needs a way to report bugs like this.

